# "New Tank Algae Syndrome" and how to prevent it?



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning. So my bf and I flooded our tank last night after growing plants in it for 8 weeks emersed. Started on 8.1.2011. End on 9.30.2011. (2 months. According to Tom Barr my Ammonia and Nitrate should be fully cycled by now).

*The following plants have been grown emersed:* HC, HM, MM, DHG, Glosso, Tropica 049, Micro Sword, Mini Pellia, Downoi and HygroSunset.
*Substrate:* 15lbs of Eco-Complete (bottom layer) + 8lbs of Fluval Shrimp Stratum (top layer) + 12 Osmocote Root Tabs buried 2-3 inches into the substrate. 7 piece of medium to small Seriyu Stones.
*Light:* Finnex 13W CFL x 2 on a Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long Tank. That is 2.17 WPG (60-80 micromols of PAR [High-medium range]). On 8 hours a day on a timer.
*Filtration:* 501 Zoomed Canister Filter w/ Premium Carbon-Ammonia Neutralizing Blend, Biomedia & Purigen.
*CO2 & Fertilizers:* Pressurized CO2 4-5 bps on 24/7. Not dosing any fertilizers yet.

12G Mr. Aqua Journal

*Questions:*
1.) At this point in time, what should I do to prevent algae outbreak. If algae is really inevitable for new tanks, how can I control it to be as little as possible?
2.) I heard overdosing in CO2 is better than being under. Is this true?
3.) How often should I change the water in the first month. I am getting mixed and match results from google search. Some says 30% WC every other day, and some say 50% WC every week for the first month using RO/DI water only. Which should be more correct?


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

overdosing co2 is better for plants, NOT FISH
You can only minimize the algae cycle, by cleaning it up and minimizing the amount of fertilizers in the tank including fish


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Overdosing CO2 kills livestock underdosing causes algae (with too much light). Try your best to keep it 30ppm. Also, monitor organics and your fertilizer levels if possible to avoid too much buildup. I've heard bad things about carbon in filters and fertilizers so you might want to read up on that.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have any livestock in there right now and not planning to add any until Saturday of next week. Livestock added will just be cheap white cloud minnows. 10 for $1. I rather overdose at this stage than under because an algae breakout would certainly wipe out most of my emersed plants : ( 

Won't be dosing fertilizers until 2 weeks more later on because from what I know, the water should have plenty of nutrients by now from the substrate and adding anymore now would mean excess nutrients.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

True. Still, I wonder if there's a point where CO2 is essentially at equilibrium of being used by plants and being dosed...kinda like diminishing returns (i.e. more CO2 = more money, but negligible growth).


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

too much osmocote already...you have green water in your future


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Optix said:


> too much osmocote already...you have green water in your future


Bummer! Really? I read somewhere online that its standard 4-5 tabs per 1 sq.ft.
12 the gallon long is about 3 sq.ft. so I added 10 or 12 which should be at the base of 4 tabs per. I really hope it doesn't...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally, a journal of all this work. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/149896-miss-mys-mr-aqua-12-gallon.html
Enjoy them guys and perhaps give me feedback on any changes I may need? Thanks! : )


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

So far its the 3rd day, no sign of much outbreak yet. Is this still too early to tell and when should I plan my next 40-50% water change?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I would say CRAM as many plants as you can into the tank, THIS will minimize algae..grab a couple of water-sprites as well, they EAT up excess.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

As far as plants that burry into the substrate, I am afraid of trying because that will mean the chances of the HC uprooting is rather high. I can just add a lot of frogbits, hornworts, etc but that is about the most I can do...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Feel free to check my updated journal folks, looks like everything is turning out "just right" isn't it? : )


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Optix said:


> too much osmocote already...you have green water in your future


 
I may misunderstood this. But, does too much Osmocote cause green water?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

So far my water is crystal clear. My bf's tank has the same amount of Osmocotes in his tank, 6 months later, water is still crystal clear...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks for everyone that participated. Starting a new tank with very minimal algae is a success!*

For anyone interested on how I did it, here my my journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/149896-miss-mys-1st-rimless-journal-mr.html :icon_wink


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your filter is a bit small for a 12g long. I use the same filter on a 2.5g. Stagnate water causes some algae. Do you have algae now? Diatoms are inevitable but ottos and snails each those quick.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your filter is a bit small for a 12g long. I use the same filter on a 2.5g. Stagnate water causes some algae. Do you have algae now? Diatoms are inevitable but ottos and snails each those quick.


Oh really? I recall they were rated for 20-30 gallons right? Very good flow and very minimal algae.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i never ever go by what they say it should be on but over filtration is much much better than less! just get the current/flow set correctly i still want to hook up my fx5 to my 40b  i cant belive u get white clouds for that cheap thats awsome! i wouldnt worry at all about the osmocoat that doesnt cause gw inbalance in light co2 ext ext is what causes that so if its fine now it should keep the same heading later.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> i never ever go by what they say it should be on but over filtration is much much better than less! just get the current/flow set correctly i still want to hook up my fx5 to my 40b  i cant belive u get white clouds for that cheap thats awsome! i wouldnt worry at all about the osmocoat that doesnt cause gw inbalance in light co2 ext ext is what causes that so if its fine now it should keep the same heading later.


The White clouds here are consider feeder fishes so they are the cheapest I could find to cycle. Can't really beat 10 for $1. When someone buys $5 or more, I just imagine they grab a whole bunch and not even bother to count 50 fishes.

As for the over filtration, that is why we went with the 501. Since its rated 20-30, its close to double our tank size so thought it should be "decent" enough. Any larger rated canisters are too big to put on the table, hosing is uglier because its larger, etc. so we though the 501 would be a perfect match :icon_bigg


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

a seriously common misconception is that algae is bad for tanks... its a balancing act between plants and algae competing for nutrients. Best way to prevent algae from over taking is establishing the plants and use a ton of co2 for the first 2 weeks.. This usually means no fish


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

msawdey said:


> a seriously common misconception is that algae is bad for tanks... its a balancing act between plants and algae competing for nutrients. Best way to prevent algae from over taking is establishing the plants and use a ton of co2 for the first 2 weeks.. This usually means no fish


Thank you for your input. Very well said. We are going into our 4th week soon so we must have done the CO2 and lighting right. The O2 at first is around 3-4bps, now only back down to 1-2 and the CRS are doing just fine. When more higher grades come him, I hope to get away with just 0.5-1bps :biggrin:


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

Bps can be a bit hard to estimate. Get a kh or a drop checker


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

That is true. I have a drop checker. My tank is constantly running 0.5-1 bps almost 24/7. More like 15 hours a day. Plants looking healthy, pH is constant, no shifting and my CRS are looking good : )


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I just went back through your link to the tank thread - I love the bridge! Cool looking tank!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I just went back through your link to the tank thread - I love the bridge! Cool looking tank!


Thank you! :icon_wink


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

be careful having it run 24/7.... if the lights are not on... no CO2 is being taken up by the plants.. which means its staying in the water and ur depriving fish of O2 and causing a ph swing downward

PS where in SD are you... im in PB


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the warning.


----------

